# Pic of my car w/ ACS body kit



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Hello folks,

Took some new pics of my car w/ ACS body kit on. I have H&R coilovers kit installed and setted on the lowerest point. Will get some new wheels after the winter.


Enjoy!

Danny


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

*pic2*

pic2


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

pic3


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

final one


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Looks gorgeous. Love the ACS


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks Clem.  

Love your car too! If I am going to get the ACS Type3 wheels, then our cars are twins! 


Danny


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

dannyxi said:


> *final one  *


Great looking! Nice backdrop for the images as well.

What are the round covers in the front valence (below the fog lamps) for?

Patrick


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Hello Patrick,


Finally meet a 320d's owner! 

Well, that's a good and curious question for 320d's owner because those are the air duct holes for 320d (in order to match and fit the original air duct holes in the 320d's front bumper). 

If it's non-320d models, then there are supplied air duct covers for the add-on and hence, that's what you see on my car. 


Best Wishes,

Danny


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

dannyxi said:


> *Hello Patrick,
> 
> Finally meet a 320d's owner!
> 
> ...


Danny:

Again, great looking BMW!

Yes, I have seen stock 320d's with those open. My car just has a standard front valence, i.e., no additional air intakes for the intercooler - which I think is mounted near or under the kidney grills (or whatever they are correctly called). I may be wrong about this, but there is a massive radiator looking box mounted up there.

If you removed these covers and had CAI, would you be able to get more air into the engine? Just curious!

Happy motoring.

Patrick


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

I think Danny is talking about brake cooling ducts...


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Hello Patrick,

If I remember correctly, the front air duct holes are designed specifically for 320d and It has to do with the brake duct and the function of it is to move more air to the brake system. Again I am not sure since there is no 320d in US market. 

The ACS front is a piece of add-on that you put in front of the original bumper, and if I remove the air duct covers, then it will look funny since there are no air duct holes but the original bumper on the background. I guess my answer is there is no improvement since it's just add-on piece. Plus the engine or the OEM CAI obtain the cold air mainly from the kindey grills. or the grid in the middle of front bumper. I guess those sources are enough for the OEM CAI and the engine. 


Thanks for your kind comment and really nice to meet you w/ a rare car. 

Danny


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*hey danny!*

nearly missed out on your pictures!  Fabulous!  So I see you've got the "quasi-Alpina" wheels aye ?


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: hey danny!*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *nearly missed out on your pictures!  Fabulous!  So I see you've got the "quasi-Alpina" wheels aye ?  *


Thanks Vince! 

Being a hugh DTM, ALM fans, yeah I really like the 20-spoke OEM wheel design....it looks very similar to those OZ's rims used on Audi R8 or AMG CLK-DTM. It also looks like those classic Aplina that we love so much  .....so I am in good companies. 

The only think I dislike about my rims is that it's 17x7.....It's not fat enough to look more well-balanced on an e46. I hope they come w. 17x8.

Anyway, I will upgrade my rims later. I am thinking about getting the ACS Type3 or BBS LM, or one of those multi-spoke OZ racing rims. 

Best Wishes,

Danny


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: hey danny!*

Yup, I know what you meant about that CLK DTM look. I believe those are AV something wheels. I saw them advertise in the European Car magazines.

Let me ask you: do you clean each spoke by hand??  I know I do!! lol!

As for getting wheels, I am being very picky about coherence between wheels and bodykit, hence I would suggest ACS III 



dannyxi said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Vince!
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: hey danny!*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Yup, I know what you meant about that CLK DTM look. I believe those are AV something wheels. I saw them advertise in the European Car magazines.
> 
> Let me ask you: do you clean each spoke by hand??  I know I do!! lol!
> 
> ...


Hello Vince,

Hey! could you please help to find out who made those CLK DTM rims? It will be great if you can give me the URL for their site 

I think for the wheels, I don't think it matter that much if it matches the body kit or not and I think, for example, BBS CH or BBS LM will look good on any E46. Because I live around pot holes, so my choices are limited to 18". The BBS LM looks really good and it's the best wheels in terms of technology and durability, but because of multi-pieces construction w/ hugh lip, it looks small in 18". It will be perfect for 19".

As you know, Ronal made the wheels for ACS, Alpina, Porsche, MB, Lorinser, Carlsson..etc..etc. I am sure Ronal made nice wheels for those OEMs and the standard of quality is higher than Ronal owns brand, but BBS is truly a wheel manufactor and I think I would rather go w/ the true wheel manufactor like BBS.

Anyway, the ACS Type3 wheels are cheap and I like the design and the weight as well. The 18" looks very hugh and the quality is good. I am leading toward type3, but I still haven't make up my mind yet.

Best Wishes,

Danny


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

very nice pics


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Are you guyz talking bout these wheels ?










Here's the manufacturers link

ATS Wheels

Alex


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: hey danny!*

Hey Danny, Alex pointed out the manufacturer of the CLK-DTM rims!  ATS it is!

Btw, 18" is the most ideal balance between track and daily driving.

And Danny, believe it or not, my Alpina Softlines are made by BBS.  So is Kaz's.



dannyxi said:


> *
> 
> Hello Vince,
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Vince: Forgot to ans your question. No, I don't wash my car by myself. I send it to a hand-wash place in my area. I am too lazy to wash my car. 

Alex: Thank you very much for the link!!!










Hmm...it doesn't look as good in an e46 as on a CLK-DTM.










And now this will be nice withl a really large bolt!!

Well, I still have several months to decide. Thanks Guys!

Danny


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: hey danny!*

Vince, I totally agree w/ you! 

It's overkill for a non-M3 e46 w/ 19" wheels since the aspect-ratio of the sidewalls of the tires are too narrow. I don't think it looks that good at all (Maybe I am getting old) and I think it's just not functional in the area where I live.

Yeah, many wheels aftermarket wheels are made by multi wheel companies. I guess Alpina realized BBS can make lighter and stronger weight rims than others. 

Happy New Year!

Danny


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: hey danny!*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Let me ask you: do you clean each spoke by hand??  I know I do!! lol! *


ROFL! I know what you mean Vince


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: hey danny!*

Getting old??  How old are you anyway? 

Well, BBS has the foundry to manufacture the wheels. So they do a lot of sub-contracting. Nonetheless, the designs still come from the respective tuners etc.



dannyxi said:


> *Vince, I totally agree w/ you!
> 
> It's overkill for a non-M3 e46 w/ 19" wheels since the aspect-ratio of the sidewalls of the tires are too narrow. I don't think it looks that good at all (Maybe I am getting old) and I think it's just not functional in the area where I live.
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Well, I am 29 now and I guess I am conservative and all...so being "bling bling" w/ 19" rims is not what I like. 

Danny


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*lol!!!*

Ok, now this is interesting. Perhaps pple around our age (27 for me) likes multi-spoked wheels. Kaz is about 28 I think. Alex??

Know two other guys in the US who have Alpina wheels. They are above 30s. 



dannyxi said:


> *Well, I am 29 now and I guess I am conservative and all...so being "bling bling" w/ 19" rims is not what I like.
> 
> Danny *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

32 here I love multi spokes. I'll definitely get Alpinas on my next car


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: lol!!!*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Ok, now this is interesting. Perhaps pple around our age (27 for me) likes multi-spoked wheels. Kaz is about 28 I think. Alex??
> 
> Know two other guys in the US who have Alpina wheels. They are above 30s.
> 
> *


It's all come from childhood memory! LOL

I forgot to tell you why I like Alpina so much.

You know why I like Alpina so much? The reason is that when my brother came to US for college (He studied at UCLA...same as you!) he bought an e34 535i and he modded it w/ Alpina body kit and wheels. The color was British racing green and it sure did look good w/ Alpina. Alpina was really hot in the late 80's and early 90's and I guess that's the time when I knew about modding car and Alpina is the first name that I know. 

Maybe that's why old farts like us love the look of Alpina? 

Best wishes,

Danny


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*ah-ha!!!*

age 27 to 32 loves multi-spoked wheels. And if we get older, we will be too lazy to choose any aftermart wheels! 



Alex Baumann said:


> *32 here I love multi spokes. I'll definitely get Alpinas on my next car  *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Lazy? Hell no! at the age of 60+ we'll have probably more time for cleaning those spokes 

for example


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex, I prefer this one better! 

Hope it comes w/ real 18K gold to match my soon-to-be-to match-my-bling-bling-rims gold teeth. 

Danny


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*argh! hurts my eyes! argh! *

Alex!! Danny mispelt Alpina as Aplina throughout his paragraph! Should we give him the *ritual*? 

lol!

Well, I have a fetish for E34s. They are just gorgeous cars. And I have to agree, with Alpina wheels, E34s can look very aggressive. Thanks to the image of the infamous B10 Biturbo










Oh, the chair of my department drives an E34 M5 to work. 

Hmm..how did I started with Alpina? Been a fan since 1989. Started off with collecting BMW models and wondered why the name Alpina always appear around with BMW. Besides, who can forget that multi-spoke wheels! After some initial investigations, I realize the history behind BMW/Alpina.

So, before I acquired my car, I did more research and found that TopasBlue is the closest to AlpinaBlue (I am sure Alex would agree!). And that the front bumper of the 325i models has the same look as the Alpina B3 (observe the foglights and without the Alpina spoiler).



















I posted on bimmer.org looking for pple with Alpina mods. No one replied except Kaz. He has a thing for the Alpina wheels too. 

Then soon after the Alpina bug bites. Met more pple like yourself and Alex Baumann, not forgetting those who got fascinated with the Alpina thing (Jason, the other Alex325i, 3C etc..)

In sum, you're right. Alpina did bite us in the 80s. 



dannyxi said:


> *
> 
> It's all come from childhood memory! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Vince, opps!, maybe my bro bought the fake Alpine kits...LOL 
Sorry about the spelling and thanks for the editing fucntion, I shamefully corrected the spelling. 

Yeah, Alpina has a long history and their style really match well w/ the conservative design of BMW. The B10 looks really nice (doesn't look aged! w/ Alpina kit and the famous multi-spoke wheels.) 

It brings back some memory of my brother's first car or the first manual car that I learned to drive. 


Thanks,

Danny


----------

